# so...does your doggie snore?



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I have this pet hypothesis that males (of any species, really, but let's just stick with goldens for now) are more prone to sawing the ol' woodblock at night than females.*

I could be wrong.

Hence, here's my first feeble attempt at data collection.


* triggered by another fitful night's sleep thanks to friend Garp's snorkeling


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm wondering if you could make it a multiple choice poll? Maxie snores like a chainsaw (lmao, she's just like her daddy!) but Mojo doesn't snore at all.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker will snore once in a while, but he's not too loud. Our GSD, on the other hand, can practically move the house. Her favorite place to sleep is on the futon in DH's computer room in the basement and we can easily hear her snoring from the main floor. She has been a snorer since she was a young pup.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazz is a crazy snorer but she's hilarious! She can be laying on my pillow and I will fall asleep and start snoring, and she sughs and gets up and moves to the floor like she is annoyed with me. Then she starts snoring herself.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam snores sooo loudly sometimes!! And usually he's got his head right next to mine on my pillow so I get to hear it loud and clear LOL He's worse than Jeff!!

And although, even though Dillon doesn't snore, I'd take snoring over what HE does... its not the most pleasant sensation getting jolted out of sound sleep in the middle of the night to a dog barking in his sleep!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I'm wondering if you could make it a multiple choice poll? Maxie snores like a chainsaw (lmao, she's just like her daddy!) but Mojo doesn't snore at all.


yes, I should've done thst - but how? Can I still edit it to be multiple choice?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I need multiple choice too, because I have two girls and three boys. One of my girls snores lightly (ha she is doing it right now). The rest for the most part do not.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Abby snores lightly and delicately. Finn with his wide, thick labby head is the chainsaw. Makes us laugh every time.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thankfully, none of my three snore.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

snores yelps barks howls growls blimey what doent he do lol its like listening to a sinfony orchestra t night in my house


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't know if either of the dogs snore, I wouldn't be able to hear them over the chainsaw next to me!:lol::sleeping:


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

yup last night Scout was sleeping next to me and I kept bumping him to stop.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I voted snores lightly.....but our black male cat snores loud.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Magic snores when she is in a deep sleep. Jazz does not.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Carmella did when she got older. And maybe I'm weird, but I liked it.


----------



## capa (Jan 7, 2009)

Our dog started snoring very loudly a couple of months ago. It got so loud that I even consulted the vet.

The vet put Axel on a scale, pronounced him chubby/overweight and told me our dog would start snoring less as soon as we put him on a diet. The vet said that was a tipical "fat person's snore".

We did and he really stopped snoring the way he did before. He still does snore, but rarely and lightly now.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

My goldens don't typically snore, but my mini schnauzer (was my mom's dog) does. She is much more vocal than the goldens in all ways!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I need multiple choice, too....
My old two snore lightly. The vet says things just sorta get a bit slack with age and it's nothing to worry about (yes, I worry about everything).
BUT
the Tito monster can really snore up a storm if he gets going!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll bet there'll be a lot less snoring to listen to from on the sofa tonight :



BIGDAWG said:


> Don't know if either of the dogs snore, I wouldn't be able to hear them over the chainsaw next to me!:lol::sleeping:


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'll bet there'll be a lot less snoring to listen to from on the sofa tonight :


Haha, SO true, but I don't think she has seen this thread yet! Let's keep it our little secret!


----------



## Hershey (Oct 31, 2009)

Hershey doesn't, but one of my cats does sometimes.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

None of my goldens snore but my Shelby (eskie) snores like a chainsaw. And she sleeps under the bed, so it vibrates up thru the mattress. Some nights I cant get to sleep with the snoring. Telling her to stop snoring doesnt help. So I go and get on the couch.


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

My Cody use to snore so loud you could hear it from the other room! My boy Rocky, on the other hand, never makes a noise louder than a deep sigh when he's asleep.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Milly snores much louder than any man I've ever heard snore, and I grew up with my dad who snores so loudly you can hear it from downstairs, and my three brothers who all snore almost as much as my father! 

She snores so loud I've even mentioned it to the vet.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Murphy likes to flop his head over the side of his bed, and let it hang upside down. As long as he's laying like that, he's definitely snoring. Otherwise, he's pretty quiet.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Lily just sighs unless she's in serious deep sleep mode. Her *brother* (one of our 2 cats), on the other hand, snores like a motor boat.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasmine snores like a freight train if we've had a really physically active day. There have been times when she was on the floor on my husband's side of the bed and I have hit him, thinking it was him. LOL

My boys really don't snore, though Jasper had his head in my lap the other night and he was snoring very softly.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thankfully we don't even notice Molson sleeping. He is as quiet as a mouse!



BIGDAWG said:


> Don't know if either of the dogs snore, I wouldn't be able to hear them over the chainsaw next to me!:lol::sleeping:





hotel4dogs said:


> I'll bet there'll be a lot less snoring to listen to from on the sofa tonight :


LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I have never heard Luck sleep. Although I am a VERY deep sleeper myself so he could be snoring then!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Dancer flips on her back and starts to snore all the time - she lays right beside me when she does it - so good thing I think it's cute


----------



## dellie_4eva (Sep 21, 2009)

i put occasionally for angel as she will only snore every now and again really not that often though thank god cos she sleeps on my bed:


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

She snores ocassionally, she is more of a lip-smacker/twitcher. It is weird.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Honey doesn't snore,but she runs ,yaps,barks and howl in her sleep.Wild dreams ! My beagle snores like a chain-shaw. But its nothing to compare with my DH .


----------



## Fetchtheball (Nov 23, 2009)

My golden doesn't snore but he sighs. My female lab pup snores like a chainsaw!


----------



## Bozema (Nov 23, 2009)

Both of mine (one male, one female) snore lightly and on occasion. I find the sound soothing and it actually helps put me to sleep.

I used to have a female golden/border collie mix that snored like a freight train, but we think she may have had some nasal polyps


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Montana will ruff lightly in his sleep, but my girl Ripley will Howl (loudly) in her sleep atleast 2-4 nights a week. Scared the crap out of me the first nite it happened.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Bailey doesn't snore at all (that I've noticed) and Burg snores lightly - HOWEVER - Just last week coincidentally, She was lying on her back between Kev and I sleeping with her head on the pillows (tough life), and I heard Kev snoring really loud...I went to hit him, and then I realized it was Burgundy!! I could not believe it, I had to put my head right up to hers to believe that the sound was coming from her!! All of a sudden, the snoring was cute


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Dream 12 year old Yellow Lab - snores like a chainsaw
Layla not quite 1 year old Golden - snores like a chainsaw
Hurley 2.5 year old Siberian Husky - does not snore at all...he actually sleeps so soundly I have to make sure he is still breathing at times.

Does that mess up the results? LOL


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper snores - not too bad, but then again it is hard to hear him over me!
I started snoring after throat surgery a few years ago and won't go get it checked. I just told my husband to wear earplugs.:


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

When my Golden does snor it's louad! But she doesn't do it to often the thign she does do though is cry all night long. She is sound asleep and starts crying! If you try to wake her up she won't wake up. We've asked the vet about her (because this is like her crying when she's hurt) and she said she could be remember when she was a puppy (we got her at 5 1/2 weeks because the person didn't want the litter therefore beat the puppys, she was really bad) and also could be because of all her axiety problems (can't stand to be left alone, once even chewed a hole through the wall because she was so upset). I find it so wierd when she crys and snores.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Reno doesn't snore but both Austin and Lincoln make grunting noises...Austin when he's just going to sleep but Lincoln will make them thoughout the night. It just makes us laugh....even though it could be 2:00 in the A.M.!!!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

My golden girl snores & I swear at times, my cat & her are in a competition as to who can out snore who. On occasion, by golden will hum in her sleep & she it looks like she's smiling...must be a pleasant dream.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy snores constantly! Doesn't matter what position she is in -on her side or back or whatever, she will snore! Very LOUD too, I might add!

My wife and I just laugh at her!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

She snores like a chainsaw ! I love it.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Kinda funny but Darby snores sometimes, Kirby never. I guess boys will be boys and girls will be ladies just like their mommies!!


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

My belated beloved Jean-luc didn't snore... but he would lay there and his legs would go crazy at night. 

Jean-luc, Jr doesn't snore but his legs also twitch while asleep.... but not as much so as Jean-luc's did. 

My very first dog.... a beagle... did snore like a chain saw.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just saw this thread and poll. Funny how when the pups snore it is "cute" but when DH snores I get annoyed.


----------



## shayla_bear (Jan 28, 2010)

lol, she does sometimes and thus fits in with most in our house!


----------

